
Microsoft reveals Windows RT OEMs, device specs, battery life - maxko87
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/134403-microsoft-reveals-windows-rt-oems-device-specs-battery-life?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=microsoft-reveals-windows-rt-oems-device-specs-battery-life
======
DigitalSea
I am looking forward to the new devices if they're priced right. The specs
seem right, I think Microsoft could be onto a winner here. I will definitely
consider getting one of these, the interface is a hell of a lot nicer than the
iPad or Galaxy tablets.

------
rbanffy
I only hope the OEMs also offer the same hardware without Windows. Choice is
good.

Unfortunately, all the mentions of Microsoft working together with OEMs in
developing single-chip touchscreens and so on may indicate Microsoft will want
to limit availability of competing devices with different OSs.

As always, everybody loses but them.

~~~
Jare
A WinRT machine will not support installing a different OS (a pity but the
writing's been on the wall about that since around the iPod), but the OEMs
themselves own the tech used to build the device and can make equivalent
devices for other OSes.

~~~
rbanffy
Not sure how much of it the own. The article mentions Microsoft being active
in developing technology such as the single-chip touchscreen.

Which may be neatly sidestepped by LCDs similar to the Sharp ones expected to
ship with the iPhone 5.

------
niels_olson
> diagonal screen size between 10.1 and 11.6 inches, weigh between 520g and
> 1200g, and be between 8.35mm and 15mm thick

Tip for technical writers (I assume tech journalists consider themselves
technical writers?): there is a space between the value and the units, whether
you use Imperial or metric units.

~~~
baddox
The SI specifies that there should be no space. However, it's extremely common
practice to omit the space, at least in the UK and USA:

[http://www.london2012.com/athletics/event=athletics-
men-100m...](http://www.london2012.com/athletics/event=athletics-men-100m/)

[http://www.walmart.com/ip/GE-CFL-Light-Bulb-
Mini-10-Watt-40W...](http://www.walmart.com/ip/GE-CFL-Light-Bulb-
Mini-10-Watt-40W-Equiv-4-Pk/5646245)

[http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC359LL/A/apple-
ipad-10w-u...](http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC359LL/A/apple-ipad-10w-usb-
power-adapter)

[http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=172441](http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=172441)

------
grecy
tldr; Still no price

~~~
barista
This article was not about Surface but the OS that other OEMs will use to
build their tablets/laptops. So if there was price coming, it would come from
the OEMs and not Microsoft.

------
twiceaday
2.6 lb tablet... And people think the iPad is too heavy.

~~~
robododo
Where did that come from... Did you read the article?

"All devices will have a diagonal screen size between 10.1 and 11.6 inches,
weigh between 520g and 1200g, and be between 8.35mm and 15mm thick. On the low
end, 520g and 8.35mm would be considerably thinner and lighter than the iPad
2/3 and Galaxy Tab 10.1. Presumably the 1200g/15mm form factor is a laptop."

~~~
sukuriant
1200g = 1.2kg = 2.2 lbs/kg * 1.2kg = 2.6 lbs

[edit: HERP! I need to read the article more closely. Near the end of it, it
does say that the larger values are presumably a laptop.]

~~~
robododo
If you don't read the article, at least read my comment ;)

